

Functional HTML templating with Clojure+Enlive+Compojure - swannodette
http://github.com/swannodette/enlive-tutorial

======
swannodette
I cover scraping Hacker News and the New York Times. The templating examples
show how Enlive keeps a clean separation between HTML and code. Template
inheritance is just function composition.

------
DTrejo
So beautiful :)

Edit: the tutorial is very well written; I can follow it even without firing
up the repl or anything like that (given I do have some background already).

Edit2: thank you swannodette!

~~~
swannodette
Thanks for checking it out :)

------
zaphar
I've been using enlive for a "learning clojure" project myself and love the
approach it takes.

~~~
zaphar
also jrockway's <http://search.cpan.org/~jrockway/Template-Refine-0.02/> works
similarly. I've used it before in some perl stuff.

------
mark_l_watson
I haven't tried this yet but the docs look awesome. The Clojure community is
attracting a lot of creative developers and projects.

------
epall
Oh my god yes! This is exactly the kind of tempting I've been gravitating
towards lately. In Lisp, with macros no less! Thank you so much for putting
this tutorial together.

------
yesbabyyes
This is beautiful. I've heard a lot about Clojure but, alas, I've been too
lazy to really check it out.

This tipped my interest, kudos!

